# Draco the Dalmatian and his big brother Sinister



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't believe that my sweet, crazy, loving, energetic spotted beast is already 10 months old!!! Where does the time go?! I love this pup, he is exactly what I wanted, he keeps me on my toes and always makes everything fun and exciting! He LOVES life and is always HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY! Even though he is 4.5 inches shorter and 25 pounds lighter than Sinister he still holds his own. He is all muscle. :wub:

These first 2 pictures are from when he was 8 months old and they were celebrating Sinister's bday.




These are the most recent photos taken 4 weeks ago.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Whao! Your boys are stunning! Can you tell us a little about the dalmatian temperament vs gsd?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Beautiful pups!!! Never really been a fan of dalmatians but I guess that's because I don't know much about them. Now I've got you to tell me all about them C:

Looking forward to you answering Cassie's question!


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

Both very beautiful but I too am curious about the Dalmatian!! Never seen one in person..sorry he's getting more attention. we are just curious.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Now you just need an all white pup to complete the mosaic! lol Jk! But gorgeous boys! Sinister always looks so handsome in all your pics. Every time I see a black GSD I lean more and more toward my next one being black. Give them pats for us!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous :wub: Love those two handsome boys!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ShenzisMom said:


> Whao! Your boys are stunning! Can you tell us a little about the dalmatian temperament vs gsd?


I sure can! 

My Dalmatian has a lot more stamina and energy, he could run all day if I let him. He is FAST and athletic. He spends the majority of the time moving, whether he's outside randomly running around, chasing Sinister, wrestling outside or inside with Sinister, chewing on a bone, running around with his Kong Wubba or playing tug-o-war, he only starts to relax when it's almost bed time. He is also STRONG, very, very strong, he is very muscular, in fact, I call him "Pitty or Pitty Pup" because he reminds me of a Pitbull. He wrestles with Sinister and I also wrestle with him and he can definitely hold his own against us. 

He is a creature of habit and he sticks to a strict schedule. He gets fed at 5am and 5pm. It does not matter what day it is or what time we went to bed, he is up at 5am and looking for breakfast. There is NO sleeping in with him. Every night he starts settling down around 9-9:30pm because he knows we will be going to bed soon.

He is a comedian and constantly makes me laugh! He is the silliest animal I have ever met, he just does the most bizarre things, he's so odd and it's very entertaining to watch. He's also HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY! His tail is always wagging, he is always excited, he just wants to play and be loved on. His bright spirit is a joy to be around, he can make anyone smile and he make make the coldest heart warm again. :wub:

The Dalmatian is a guarding breed and he is always on alert, he is the first to sound the alarm when he hears something and the first one at the door. He has a big boy bark, bigger than Sinister's. He can be vocal, when he is happy he will make growling noises, at first I thought he was making mean growls at me but I realized he does it when I am petting him or he is leaning against me and wagging his tail. 

He LOVES to cuddle, he will lay between my legs, he will lay with his head on my lap, he loves leaning up against me so that I will put my arm around him, he loves hugs. He loves to be pet. He follows me around the house so that he knows where I am going but then he will go lay down and watch me from afar. He loves people and loves going to my mom's hair salon where he gets showered with attention.

He is smart, but he's smart in the way that he tries to get me to do something so that he doesn't have to. He isn't difficult to train but he isn't as easy to train as my GSD is. It takes him longer to figure things out, if he even does figure it out. But he isn't stupid, he's just different.

*Dalmatian Vs. GSD*

*Stamina/energy/activity level:* My Dalmatian has a lot more of these than my GSD
*Dog friendly:* My GSD is way more dog friendly than my Dal.
*Cat friendly:* Both love my cats
*People friendly:* BOTH
*Guarding/alert:* My Dal sounds the alarm but my GSD is more protective of the yard and of me.
*Comic Relief: *My GSD makes me laugh but my Dal makes me smile, laugh and scratch my head constantly.
*Velcro: *My GSD wins in this department
*Cuddly: *My Dalmatian is more cuddly
*Smart/easier to train:* My GSD is way smarter and a heck of a lot easier to train
*Size: *My GSD is 28.5 inches at the shoulder and is 85 pounds, my Dal is 24 inches at the shoulder and weighs between 60-65 pounds.
*Maintenance: *Both breeds shed but it is much easier to bathe a Dal and they do not smell as bad as a dirty GSD
*Drool: *My Dal drools, I did not know that they did but Draco and his siblings drool and they also fart quite often.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> Beautiful pups!!! Never really been a fan of dalmatians but I guess that's because I don't know much about them. Now I've got you to tell me all about them C:
> 
> Looking forward to you answering Cassie's question!


Unfortunately the Dalmatian got a really bad reputation after the non animated "101 Dalmatians" movie came out. Everyone wanted to have one because they were so pretty and courageous in the movie. So all of these families were getting Dal puppies for their children not knowing that Dalmatians are very energetic dogs that can become destructive or aggressive without the proper exercise and training. They also thought they had dumb dogs because they didn't know that deafness can occur in the breed and they had dogs who were either deaf or partially deaf. They also bought from byb's who didn't health test or temperament test their dogs so they ended up with dogs who were unhealthy or dogs that had aggression issues. 

I heard a lot of negative things from people when I told them that I wanted a Dalmatian. Everyone tried to talk me out of it, they said I was making a mistake. I heard a lot of stories about Dals biting people or Dals who were aggressive or Dals who were dumb or extremely hyper and unruly but then people are so shocked and surprised to see how well behaved and how friendly my Dal is. He is an awesome little guy and I couldn't be more pleased with my decision to ignore everyone who was against me getting him. All of my friends and family adore him and he is definitely my little baby. :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!!!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am now intrigued by the Dalmation breed.... hmmm... could it be our next pup?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> I am now intrigued by the Dalmation breed.... hmmm... could it be our next pup?


Dalmatian. 

As long as you go through a very reputable breeder that shows their dogs and does all of the proper health testing including BAER testing (hearing), then you would be fine owning one. I know you are a runner, right? The Dalmatian would do excellent as a running partner.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Dalmatian.
> 
> As long as you go through a very reputable breeder that shows their dogs and does all of the proper health testing including BAER testing (hearing), then you would be fine owning one. I know you are a runner, right? The Dalmatian would do excellent as a running partner.


Dang it!!! I was looking at it going.. that doesn't look right.. Haha..

But yes, I run, very active, would love another running partner. I don't run MILES but get by with a few  Gotta show the BF.. he's on this Lab craze for some reason right now...


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Great looking pair! Love the pictures and comparison. The only Dal I ever met was awesome. He was a ham, always making us laugh. Loved people!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

wyoung2153 said:


> Dang it!!! I was looking at it going.. that doesn't look right.. Haha..
> 
> *But yes, I run, very active, would love another running partner. I don't run MILES but get by with a few*  Gotta show the BF.. he's on this Lab craze for some reason right now...


Then a Dalmatian would be a good fit for you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

d4lilbitz said:


> Great looking pair! Love the pictures and comparison. *The only Dal I ever met was awesome*. He was a ham, always making us laugh. Loved people!


Thank you! That is a relief to hear! I do not hear those comments often.


----------

